# Anyone looking to buy P99 C AS



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I found this in my yahoo mail box saying one day only sales and it was dated the 29th. I think the price is normal but if your having a hard time finding a compact with the AS trigger system this might be for you.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/32917


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

You're my hero, SD. I want one of these so bad... I'll have to wait until after Christmas though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They sell fast - I wouldn't wait. U will miss it.


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

I figure that has to be made by Smith & Wesson in the USA for Walther. It wouldn't have enough BATF points to be imported otherwise. I think it's definitely worth a look, but I don't like buying a new model too soon. I'd rather see them work the bugs out of it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Pointblank said:


> I figure that has to be made by Smith & Wesson in the USA for Walther. It wouldn't have enough BATF points to be imported otherwise. I think it's definitely worth a look, but I don't like buying a new model too soon. I'd rather see them work the bugs out of it.


Nope - it is made in Germany. I have one. It is just imported by S&W. Glock imports the G26 - no different.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Snowman said:


> You're my hero, SD. I want one of these so bad... I'll have to wait until after Christmas though.


I'd give them a call. I have bought from them before and they seem very nice. They might save one for you on a lay a way if you put up a 100 dollar non refund. I think they will work for you. Never know untill you try.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bud's actually used to be a sponsor here, and is currently a sponsor at the FN Forum. I bought my FN Five Seven from them. They also post "deals" on our site sometimes that are sometimes cheaper than what is advertised on their main site.


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

I wondering how it has enough import points. Is it a single stack or a double stack design?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, Ship or anyone else: How much more concealable is the P99c than the full size? Could you carry your full-size the same way as your compact, or would it be so obtrusive that it makes sense for someone (me) to go ahead and get a compact? I've found my full-size _fairly_ easy to conceal, but a lot of times I carry my PPK, because it's easier.

Boost my confidence! :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Pointblank said:


> I wondering how it has enough import points. Is it a single stack or a double stack design?


It is no different than the Glock 26 being imported. It is about the same size.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Snowman said:


> Ok, Ship or anyone else: How much more concealable is the P99c than the full size? Could you carry your full-size the same way as your compact, or would it be so obtrusive that it makes sense for someone (me) to go ahead and get a compact? I've found my full-size _fairly_ easy to conceal, but a lot of times I carry my PPK, because it's easier.
> 
> Boost my confidence! :smt023


I often carry my P99c in the front pocket of my cargo pants. Can't do that with a fullsize.

The P99c is about the same size as the Glock 26, if that helps picture it in your mind.

In the summer, in a leather belt holster (OWB), I have enough of a time concealing the shorter grip. I only carry a fullsize gun in the winter (my USPc - it has a fullsize grip)


----------

